# Creative editorial pics



## Rukata (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello fellow photographizers!
This is my first post, and I am begging for help with something.
I do still life work for a magazine, which is new for me, and the look they are after is very specific and not particularly challenging. It does appeal to the OCD part of me so I really enjoy it.
They have given me some cycling gear to photograph which is all done and dusted but they also said they would like to have something a bit more creative too. And herein lies my problem. I don't have a clue what to do with it! I don't have mannequins, I have a tired looking bike? Editorial shots are uncharted territory for me.
Does any kind soul have any suggestions?
I will attach the pics for your perusal and comments.
Thanks again and its nice to be here!


----------



## Mully (Jan 28, 2013)

Slam dunk ...they have no shape and no direction the light.  Sorry but I do not think they are very good at all


----------



## Rukata (Jan 28, 2013)

Thank you for your reply but you are missing the point.
The pictures are exactly what the client asked for (and are happy with), however, they want something creative too, which is what I am asking for help with.
You have some beautiful creative pictures on your website and I am looking for ideas like that for these pieces. 
Cheers
x


----------



## rexbobcat (Jan 28, 2013)

Do you have any athletics (and preferably attractive) friend who could model? 

I imagine you could treat it like a fashion photo shoot and have the model pose with various sets of gear with some dramatic lighting showing the form and sexiness of the gear.


----------



## Designer (Jan 28, 2013)

"Creative" for me would be to take the garments out someplace "gritty" at night, and "pose" them in very unusual places, and positions, but somehow connected with a bicycle.  Use your flash, with a grid, and possibly a gel.  You'll get rave reviews!

Oh, and skip the model.  Just a bicycle and a brick wall.

Do it.

You're welcome.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jan 28, 2013)

Ohhh, I think it'd be neat if you rented a mannequin or something and set up the clothes on it in the gritty environment and then photoshop the mannequin out so it looks like the clothes are being worn by an invisible entity.

It may be kitschy but if they're looking for something less "commercial" looking...


----------



## Designer (Jan 28, 2013)

rexbobcat said:


> Ohhh, I think it'd be neat if you rented a mannequin or something and set up the clothes on it in the gritty environment and then photoshop the mannequin out so it looks like the clothes are being worn by an invisible entity.
> 
> It may be kitschy but if they're looking for something less "commercial" looking...



Yes, clever!  but it requires skill with photoshop, which not everyone has.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jan 28, 2013)

Designer said:
			
		

> Yes, clever!  but it requires skill with photoshop, which not everyone has.



Yeah, but he didn't put any stipulations so I was just throwing it out there lol


----------



## Pallycow (Jan 28, 2013)

Arrange them in implied sexual positions.  Call it "Clothing porn"  lol

well maybe not in the actual "positions" but implied sexual conduct.  It will raise eyebrows and talk.  Raised eyebrows and talk inspire conversation.


----------



## Tony S (Jan 28, 2013)

This might take some setting up and forethought, but shoot a model of some kind on the bike wearing the gear. Then a photo of the bike with the same like but no one on it. Might have to suspend the glasses.  but the final thing is to layer them all together with the parts of the model taken out so it looks like the invisible man is wearing the gear on a bike.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 29, 2013)

Get a model with big tits and do a glamour shoot


----------



## Rukata (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you so much everyone! I thought "Slam dunk", from the eloquent and colloquial Mr Mully, was the only feedback I was going to get here. But no, some great ideas!
I am going to try the invisible mannequin idea (I may regret that) and a slow shutter urban shot , its for a big glossy mag for ambitious city types so i think that will work well too.
I will post what I come up with when its done.
Thank you again!
x


----------



## vfotog (Feb 3, 2013)

creative isn't the same thing as extreme. If you are trying to sell the clothes, you need to consider the market. The target audience for this very conservative bikewear isn't likely to be very edgy.


----------



## dmunsie (Feb 4, 2013)

Another possible direction, what about a night shot with the clothes pasted onto a brick wall in an alley, etc, with a nice street light or spot light on the clothes to get that urban gritty look?


----------

